# Show me your favourite creation from 2015!



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

very nice i can see why


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

diana999 said:


> very nice i can see why


A small pair of Halloween booties comes to mind bit I do have lots that I loved making xx


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I think these were my favourites.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I think my knitted sandals and my ugg booties are my favourite as they were all my own ideas


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

This baby boy's jersey:


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

sorry I'll try this again in the right place


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

I think these are all lovely.
I especially like Snoopy and Woodchuck and the lovely dolls


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> This baby boy's jersey:


I love this jersey, beautiful knitting and colours.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

kmangal16 said:


> I love this jersey, beautiful knitting and colours.


Thank you! I really appreciate that as I know you knit lovely baby cardigans etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purler said:


> A small pair of Halloween booties comes to mind bit I do have lots that I loved making xx


They are very pretty


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

A shawl I knit for a friend going through chemo.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow, the sandals are fantastic!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Deegle said:


> Wow, the sandals are fantastic!


Thank you very much. I hopefully plan to make more in 2016


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

casey1952 said:


> A shawl I knit for a friend going through chemo.


I love shawls and think yours is wonderful!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


I suppose I COULD have way too many favorites, but self restraint always fails me when it comes to Snoopy the Beagle and his little birdie pal Woodstock. Greeting cards, stationery, post-it notes, etc. AND NOW...knitted characters !!!

~~~


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

How fun to see everyone's creation!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I really enjoyed knitting lace summer tees this year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> I really enjoyed knitting lace summer tees this year.


They are beautiful especially the first one


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


So cute


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

purler said:


> A small pair of Halloween booties comes to mind bit I do have lots that I loved making xx


Sweet


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

kmangal16 said:


> I think these were my favourites.


Love this little set.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I think my knitted sandals and my ugg booties are my favourite as they were all my own ideas


Love all of your work. Those little boots and hat are darling.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> This baby boy's jersey:


Great colors, beautiful job.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

casey1952 said:


> A shawl I knit for a friend going through chemo.


Lovely work and such a kind gift. A hug from you each time she wears it.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> I really enjoyed knitting lace summer tees this year.


Beautiful tops. Lovely knitting.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Doll clothes &#128512; for 18 inch doll, and a Gypsy Cream baby. 
Happy New Year to everyone. &#127881;&#127870;&#128165;&#127881;&#127870;&#128165;&#127881;&#127870;&#128165;


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't had much time to knit, in 2015. But my favorite were these little dresses. I'd intended to knit little diaper covers to go with them, but didn't have the time. Besides that, the girls had almost outgrown the dresses by the time they were put on them. Oh well, they'll be in their keepsake boxes for them. They were fun to knit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Love all of your work. Those little boots and hat are darling.


Thank you 
Your dolls clothes are lovely I would have loved them when I was little 😄
Someone is very lucky


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Such pretty things :thumbup: 
I think the log cabin baby blanket wins for me because I managed it with both hands in braces


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I haven't had much time to knit, in 2015. But my favorite were these little dresses. I'd intended to knit little diaper covers to go with them, but didn't have the time. Besides that, the girls had almost outgrown the dresses by the time they were put on them. Oh well, they'll be in their keepsake boxes for them. They were fun to knit.


Both the dresses and the rompers are gorgeous , will have to look for that pattern


----------



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

I love seeing everyone's creations. All so lovely!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I haven't had much time to knit, in 2015. But my favorite were these little dresses. I'd intended to knit little diaper covers to go with them, but didn't have the time. Besides that, the girls had almost outgrown the dresses by the time they were put on them. Oh well, they'll be in their keepsake boxes for them. They were fun to knit.


It's no surprise you had little time for knitting with the exciting year you had. I love your pics!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I haven't had much time to knit, in 2015. But my favorite were these little dresses. I'd intended to knit little diaper covers to go with them, but didn't have the time. Besides that, the girls had almost outgrown the dresses by the time they were put on them. Oh well, they'll be in their keepsake boxes for them. They were fun to knit.


Oh my gosh. Sweetest babies and what lovely outfits.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

All are great.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Both the dresses and the rompers are gorgeous , will have to look for that pattern


Here's the dress pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lizzy-dress

The romper pattern is from a Dalegarn book.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> It's no surprise you had little time for knitting with the exciting year you had. I love your pics!


Thanks so much! I *have* been busy. Gotta go. I'm running off again. I don't even have much time to post anymore. I'm sure things will slow down in the new year. I'm looking forward to knitting again.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

JoRae said:


> Oh my gosh. Sweetest babies and what lovely outfits.


Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here's the dress pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lizzy-dress
> 
> The romper pattern is from a Dalegarn book.


Thank you very much for the link


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

oooh I really like the blue tee in the middle


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, those babies and their dresses are absolutely priceless.
How much did they weigh at birth, how early were they and are they all doing ok now?
I just returned to this forum so this the 1st I've seen of these little angels


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Such pretty things :thumbup:
> I think the log cabin baby blanket wins for me because I managed it with both hands in braces


It is really beautiful. I need to have thumb surgery, but can't figure out how to take care of my handicapped hubby while I heal. I figure I will somehow find a way to knit or go nuts. Or maybe I will paint.


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

I have knit 2 of Taiga's dress patterns for my grandaughter. her patterns are so easy to read and a joy to knit this is the Lizzy is definitely on the list and may be the next one I do as I have this collection already.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

AkAngel said:


> oooh I really like the blue tee in the middle


That one is on the cover of Finish-free Knits by Kristen Tendyke. No seams at all and a joy to knit.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

AkAngel said:


> Oh my goodness, those babies and their dresses are absolutely priceless.
> How much did they weigh at birth, how early were they and are they all doing ok now?
> I just returned to this forum so this the 1st I've seen of these little angels


Thank you! Arya weighed 3 lb 14.4 oz. Kayla weighed 4 lb 3.7 oz. Leo weighed 3 lb 7.7 oz. And Thomas weighed 4 lb 13.3 oz. They were born 7 weeks prematurely and now they are 7 months old. Both of the boys are over 18 lb, with Leo weighing the most. The girls are over 16 lb. They're all doing fabulously!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

AkAngel said:


> I have knit 2 of Taiga's dress patterns for my grandaughter. her patterns are so easy to read and a joy to knit this is the Lizzy is definitely on the list and may be the next one I do as I have this collection already.


I loved knitting the Lizzy dress. I'd like to knit some more of her patterns. But its hard when you have to knit for four. I never finish anything. I think I'll just work on things for next year. Lol!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

My favorite was the 2 Christmas stockings i did for a lady in California. I took a Knit-O-Graph sock pattern with a tree on it and changed it to be an adult pattern. The tree had beads and presents. It was a little tricky to get the presents under the tree. The lady liked them so much, she has ordered 2 more for 2016. I would show a picture but I can't figure out how to get them off the camera and onto the computer.


----------



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thank you! Arya weighed 3 lb 14.4 oz. Kayla weighed 4 lb 3.7 oz. Leo weighed 3 lb 7.7 oz. And Thomas weighed 4 lb 13.3 oz. They were born 7 weeks prematurely and now they are 7 months old. Both of the boys are over 18 lb, with Leo weighing the most. The girls are over 16 lb. They're all doing fabulously!


They are gorgeous! I just love your profile pic!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Everyone's items are gorgeous. Mine would be the Minion that I made for a friend.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have to say I think I have a favorite and then I make something else and it's my favorite, so I guess everything I make is my favorite.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> This baby boy's jersey:


Can you tell me the name of the pattern please.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

All three sleeveless sweaters are gorgeous AND fit well which to me is the hardest part of knitting clothes.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> I think these were my favourites.


Yes this has to be my favourite pattern. I have knitted one set and am planning another, love it!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

everything everyone made is so pretty.i could not pick a fave but oh those precious babies.the outfits are so pretty.
thats alot of pounds for a mama to be carrying around.thank u for sharing the little babies.they are precious and so are their outfits!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I think this is my favorite. I loved the yarn but couldn't find any pattern for it so this used my imagination and stash! Loved the soft chenille with it and the recipient loved it.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I haven't had much time to knit, in 2015. But my favorite were these little dresses. I'd intended to knit little diaper covers to go with them, but didn't have the time. Besides that, the girls had almost outgrown the dresses by the time they were put on them. Oh well, they'll be in their keepsake boxes for them. They were fun to knit.


A rainbow of babies! How cute is that? Adorable....


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> I really enjoyed knitting lace summer tees this year.


All the pictures were so much fun to look at and admire. I see pictures like your beautiful t-shirts and promise myself to make one, but always end up making silly little critters , like this knitting chicken.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I loved doing the shawlette/poncho items and very happy with results. I just don't whether to keep at least one--or to gift them. Don't think I could recoup cost of yarn if I try to sell them, and I really don't want to do the Etsy/Ebay or craft show thing. So they sit in a box. 
I made 5 or more--some pictures are attached.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Love all the great projects. The doll clothes are fantastic and love the shawl. What is the shawl pattern?


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

For my 1st ggrandchild (coming in June)


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

mrleese said:


> Love all the great projects. The doll clothes are fantastic and love the shawl. What is the shawl pattern?


The pattern is an original design by Sandi Cooley (of Grafton, Wi Yarn Shop) called Rios Vortex Caplet. I used the Malabrigo Rios as called for (for first 2 shown)

The green multi colored one is the Shaldon Poncho pattern from Ella Austin I think was a purchased pattern. I extended it for more length


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


Made this afghan for my son and his (then) fiancée.


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

saukvillesu said:


> I loved doing the shawlette/poncho items and very happy with results. I just don't whether to keep at least one--or to gift them. Don't think I could recoup cost of yarn if I try to sell them, and I really don't want to do the Etsy/Ebay or craft show thing. So they sit in a box.
> I made 5 or more--some pictures are attached.


Please share the pattern. They are all beautiful!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Mohair poncho


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine is not nearly as complicated as everyone's. But, I did have fun making them for my granddaughters.&#128522;


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


So sweet!


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Someone will love wearing one of your shawls. Make sure you keep at least one for yourself.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

wilmad said:


> All the pictures were so much fun to look at and admire. I see pictures like your beautiful t-shirts and promise myself to make one, but always end up making silly little critters , like this knitting chicken.


Would you be so kind to share the pattern. You see Iam the chicken lady and an avid I mean an addicted knltter 🐓🐔😄


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

These are too cute!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Love your poncho. It looks great on you.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

It's hard to choose a favorite from this year. I had several 'firsts,' among them lace, beads, cables, & mitered squares. I guess I'll choose my mitered square wrap. I saw a picture on Pinterest but had trouble tracking it to the source. I examined it carefully & with the help of a book on mitered squares I made my own without benefit of the pattern. I used Redheart Boutique Unforgettable yarn (which many people seem to despise) & loved the whole process.


----------



## lynbow (Feb 24, 2013)

KnitWare said:


> Would you be so kind to share the pattern. You see Iam the chicken lady and an avid I mean an addicted knltter 🐓🐔😄


I too would love the chicken pattern, I am not a chicken lady but am an addicted knitter. The pattern is really cute. Thank you in advance. Regards Lynne.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

The mitered square wrap is gorgeous!! I hope to someday be that accomplished.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


Understandable!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> I really enjoyed knitting lace summer tees this year.


Love your tops


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

LUVCRAFTS said:


> Love your poncho. It looks great on you.


Thank you. I am also NY and Florida.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


Understandable!!! Adorable!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

My favorites were an ear flap hat, baby tennis shoes and a fox hat that I made to include in a shower gift.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

casey1952 said:


> A shawl I knit for a friend going through chemo.


Beautiful


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> This baby boy's jersey:


Lovely! Great color!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

I love this thread! Really enjoy seeing everyone's work. Here is mine.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

CindyAM said:


> My favorites were an ear flap hat, baby tennis shoes and a fox hat that I made to include in a shower gift.


So so cute!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

iluvcabernet said:


> I love this thread! Really enjoy seeing everyone's work. Here is mine.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

iluvcabernet said:


> I love this thread! Really enjoy seeing everyone's work. Here is mine.


This is beautiful and I love the color.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

My ponchos.....


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Beetytwird said:


> My ponchos.....


Ooh la la!!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cute! Here's mine. An afghan for my son's college with the mascot. Fortunately elephants happen to be my favorite animal! Good school too! Hope you like it.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Everyone has done great work! Sure opens up some new ideas for me. Thanks for sharing! Happy New Year!


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Snoopy and Woodstock - classics! Very cute 

This was my favorite this year. A moebious scarf - new technique, daisy stitch - a new stitch, Knit Picks Aloft - a new yarn. I'm a freak, I love to learn something new!

Pattern is here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-cowl-7


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> This baby boy's jersey:


That's beautiful. Love the color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Here's the dress pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lizzy-dress
> 
> The romper pattern is from a Dalegarn book.


Those are gorgeous but anything would be great on those little cuties :lol:
I'm surprised you have time for any knitting when you help with them

Wow! So many beautiful things, live the summer tops, especially the first one & the " swirl" ponchos, such nice colors.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

saukvillesu said:


> I loved doing the shawlette/poncho items and very happy with results. I just don't whether to keep at least one--or to gift them. Don't think I could recoup cost of yarn if I try to sell them, and I really don't want to do the Etsy/Ebay or craft show thing. So they sit in a box.
> I made 5 or more--some pictures are attached.


These are lovely! Here's what I do. When I make something with no one particular in mind, I wear it to work or out with friends, and the first person who lights up when they see it gets it! Always a nice surprise for them and a warm fuzzy for me.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

CindyAM said:


> My favorites were an ear flap hat, baby tennis shoes and a fox hat that I made to include in a shower gift.


the little fox ears! ADORABLE!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

T said:


> Cute! Here's mine. An afghan for my son's college with the mascot. Fortunately elephants happen to be my favorite animal! Good school too! Hope you like it.


Great Ellie !!!

~~~


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

My favorite was the Baby Poppet and matching hat that I made for my favorite little guy.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

The afghan I posted a week or two ago! Such beautiful knits you KPers do!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


Just a small portion of mine this year....got behind due to illness.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh I really like the first two, the sleeveless white one and the blue or purple hard to decide what color it is but can you tell me where I can find the patterns. They are beautiful , thank you for sharing. Happy New Year.

Linda


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> Just a small portion of mine this year....got behind due to illness.


Wow - could that sock be more PERFECT? Nice work!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Every one's work is beautiful. I love the baby outfit


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

some really nice projects


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

saukvillesu said:


> I loved doing the shawlette/poncho items and very happy with results. I just don't whether to keep at least one--or to gift them. Don't think I could recoup cost of yarn if I try to sell them, and I really don't want to do the Etsy/Ebay or craft show thing. So they sit in a box.
> I made 5 or more--some pictures are attached.


Love all of your ponchos! Great knitting!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBBzsqwKFsQ#t=10

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shifting-sands-cowl

http://madelynknits.wordpress.com/


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

hairygrandma said:


> The mitered square wrap is gorgeous!! I hope to someday be that accomplished.


Thank you. I'm not very experienced but I'm good at copying things. I'm sure I didn't do it like the original, but I'm happy with my final product.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

This was my favorite project this year. AND I won a blue ribbon at the State Fair for it!!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

saukvillesu said:


> I loved doing the shawlette/poncho items and very happy with results. I just don't whether to keep at least one--or to gift them. Don't think I could recoup cost of yarn if I try to sell them, and I really don't want to do the Etsy/Ebay or craft show thing. So they sit in a box.
> I made 5 or more--some pictures are attached.


I LOVE your shawles!!! They are gorgeous. Can you tell me the patterns you used for the second and third ones, please?
Colleenmay

Edit: Never mind, see you've already answered this. THANKS!!!


----------



## Maureen0722 (Jun 9, 2015)

My favorite for 2015 was my Harry Potter Sweater for GS. I have a photo but can't seem to post. I read where iPad users needed to download iCab mobile, which I did, but still can't figure it out.

edited: found the link.. &#128077;


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I really enjoyed knitting lace summer tees this year.


Your tops are lovely.


----------



## bennettb1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love your tops. What pattern did you use for the second one


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


Would probably be my all time favorite if I had made!! Adorable!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

candicelegrange said:


> What has been your favourite?


A dress I knit last winter... It was supposed to be a tank top style dress in silk yarn... I changed it to a sleeved dress in a beautiful Shetland wool.. The photo is not very complimentary to the color or the shape of the dress. It is a very comfortable dress.


----------



## JOhio (Aug 9, 2013)

I knit a vest for my DM for Christmas. This is me wearing it for the picture. She is thinner than I am and will look better in it. I was happy to find a matching blouse. The pattern is 123-10 Waistcoat with cables from DROPS.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I would have to say my first pair of socks.


----------



## JOhio (Aug 9, 2013)

JOhio said:


> I knit a vest for my DM for Christmas. This is me wearing it for the picture. She is thinner than I am and will look better in it. I was happy to find a matching blouse. The pattern is 123-10 Waistcoat with cables from DROPS.
> 
> Oops, I failed to attach picture first time. Hopefully this worked.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

awesome idea! I sincerely enjoyed looking at all the creations from 2015! That was sooo much fun, let's do it once a month! It is so inspiring to see what people are knitting/crocheting all over the world of KP! Shawls, baby booties/hats, knitting chickens! Harry Potter! So glad I don't have to judge which I loved the most. They are all so beautiful!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Where did you find the Snoopy and Woodstock knitting pattern? Would you please share?


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Beetytwird said:


> My ponchos.....


I love ponchos and yours are gorgeous!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Your beagle and bird are fantastic!!!!

I'm not sure I could pick a favorite project of mine, but it would probably be in the toy or doll clothing category. Hard to beat those for cuteness.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

colleenmay said:


> This was my favorite project this year. AND I won a blue ribbon at the State Fair for it!!


I have seen and admired this - what a lot of work but wonderful!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


My shawl


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! LOVE THE BOOT CUFFS! If possible, could you share the patten source please!!? My daughters-in-law would love them!! Thanks so much, you do beautiful work!!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Elaine3975 said:


> I have to say I think I have a favorite and then I make something else and it's my favorite, so I guess everything I make is my favorite.


Yay!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

colleenmay said:


> This was my favorite project this year. AND I won a blue ribbon at the State Fair for it!!


I have this pattern and plan to make it if I can find the time!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

I love your shawlette ponchos. They are so beautiful Is there a pattern link please.


saukvillesu said:


> I loved doing the shawlette/poncho items and very happy with results. I just don't whether to keep at least one--or to gift them. Don't think I could recoup cost of yarn if I try to sell them, and I really don't want to do the Etsy/Ebay or craft show thing. So they sit in a box.
> I made 5 or more--some pictures are attached.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice job, everyone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just finished this stashbuster long pullover. I used lots of different yarn types, colors and texture. It fits really well which is nice as my other Stashbusters are a bit large now as I have lost a lot of weight this past year. I just posted in on Pictures, but it fits in here too!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

jOhio, that is a lovely vest. Thanks for sharing the name of the pattern. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who showed pictures of their work. They are all so cute and well done.


----------



## knittoys (Nov 7, 2013)

I have so many favourites!


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

My favorite project was pictured on the cover of Vogue Knitting International Winter 2013/14, a Möbius cowl by Maie Landra. The color changes went well and the ends are hidden as it is knit in the round. Most rows use only one or two colors. My daughter-in-law gets compliments every time she wears it.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

This is my favorite because of my granddaughter's reception of it!also this baby blanket because of its reception from the daddy!


----------



## PaulaZ (Feb 24, 2011)

These were my most appreciated projects of the year.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

This so beautiful in the colors you used! I like it more than the ones shown with the pattern.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

mgt44 said:


> awesome idea! I sincerely enjoyed looking at all the creations from 2015! That was sooo much fun, let's do it once a month! It is so inspiring to see what people are knitting/crocheting all over the world of KP! Shawls, baby booties/hats, knitting chickens! Harry Potter! So glad I don't have to judge which I loved the most. They are all so beautiful!


I agree! So many beautiful new fun creations. A monthly review ounds like a great idea. Happy New Year!


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone I really enjoyed looking at everyone's work,such talent &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Your avatar is beautiful, what a wonderful group of santas.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

This is my DreamBird I made this year.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

saukvillesu said:


> I loved doing the shawlette/poncho items and very happy with results. I just don't whether to keep at least one--or to gift them. Don't think I could recoup cost of yarn if I try to sell them, and I really don't want to do the Etsy/Ebay or craft show thing. So they sit in a box. I made 5 or more - some pictures are attached.


Could you kindly share the pattern for the middle one... They are beautiful... Thanks


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

lynbow said:


> I too would love the chicken pattern, I am not a chicken lady but am an addicted knitter. The pattern is really cute. Thank you in advance. Regards Lynne.


Please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Sure wish everyone had mentioned where the pattern was located .


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just finished this stashbuster long pullover. I used lots of different yarn types, colors and texture. It fits really well which is nice as my other Stashbusters are a bit large now as I have lost a lot of weight this past year. I just posted in on Pictures, but it fits in here too!


Designer1234 I really like your pullover
my favourite shawl 2015


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Everything is so beautiful... 

I think this blanket I made for my sons girl friend turned out beautiful. And she loves it. I also did a few charity blankets.


----------



## jbomm (Sep 13, 2012)

afghan for my first grandchild, born in May!!!!!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

everything is exciting / thx for sharing !!--- i keep forgetting how to post pics , heh ... 59yrs old . l;ol


----------



## granniesan (Feb 2, 2011)

Paula can you share the patterns for you afghan and green minecraft hat? My grandson would love the hst. The afghan will comfort my uncle. 

All these creations are amazing!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Crochet Christmas Table Runner, I made for my mom
Challah Infinity Scarf for my daughter
Sophie's Universe Afghan!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> My favorite was the Baby Poppet and matching hat that I made for my favorite little guy.


What a dear wee character!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

cattdages said:


> Snoopy and Woodstock - classics! Very cute
> 
> This was my favorite this year. A moebious scarf - new technique, daisy stitch - a new stitch, Knit Picks Aloft - a new yarn. I'm a freak, I love to learn something new!
> 
> ...


Oh, that is like gossamer - gorgeous!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

iluvcabernet said:


> I love this thread! Really enjoy seeing everyone's work. Here is mine.


Wow, wow, wow!!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

bcleveland said:


> Just a small portion of mine this year....got behind due to illness.


Super boot cuffs, but the embellishments on that hat make it a sheer delight!


----------



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

LindaH said:


> Where did you find the Snoopy and Woodstock knitting pattern? Would you please share?


It is my own design. I have it for sale in my Ravelry shop. It's on promotion until the 3rd of January. 33% off when you use the code: 2016 http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beagle-and-bird-with-cool-versions


----------



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

NanaMc said:


> This is my DreamBird I made this year.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Very unusual, good use of variegated yarn and the colours are beautiful! Looks so soft!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love it! 


ljknits said:


> My favorite project was pictured on the cover of Vogue Knitting International Winter 2013/14, a Möbius cowl by Maie Landra. The color changes went well and the ends are hidden as it is knit in the round. Most rows use only one or two colors. My daughter-in-law gets compliments every time she wears it.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

NanaMc said:


> This is my DreamBird I made this year.


Maybe by this time NEXT year!.....


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

casey1952 said:


> A shawl I knit for a friend going through chemo.


Pattern information please .


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wasn't sure which one to choose but I do like Jessie! 



candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Wasn't sure which one to choose but I do like Jessie!


I can see why Jessie is beautiful


----------



## knittoys (Nov 7, 2013)

Very special, and wonderful workmanship! Just as well it is crocheted or I would be very tempted to make a Jessie for myself.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

hairygrandma said:


> Mine is not nearly as complicated as everyone's. But, I did have fun making them for my granddaughters.😊


OMG - I absolutely LOVE those cacti!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I remember loving this when the magazine came out
You e fone a gorgeous job
Love the fair isle designs


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

hairygrandma said:


> Mine is not nearly as complicated as everyone's. But, I did have fun making them for my granddaughters.😊


Very realistic !!!

Did you work from a pattern ???


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

I actually found the pattern for the large one on this site and just winged the smaller one.&#128522;


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow....so much beautiful work.


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Swedenme your sandals are amazing. Are any of these for newborns to 3 maths. And are the patterns shareable


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

what a fun topic


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

hairygrandma said:


> I actually found the pattern for the large one on this site and just winged the smaller one.😊


Well...

*"I actually found the pattern for the large one on this site"*

I just spent over an hour in the KP search engine, linking to pages of cacti and cactus, and have been unable to find the pattern on this site.

Do you suppose that you could provide a link?

Thanks.

~~~


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


KroSha said:


> Well...
> 
> *"I actually found the pattern for the large one on this site"*
> 
> ...


 Type in cactus and scroll down there is a how to by Anne- Margaret 
I think that's the one 
Hope this helps
I think there is a link from another KPer there to for the same or similar pattern over on ravelry without the hairy bits


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Type in cactus and scroll down there is a how to by Anne- Margaret
> I think that's the one
> Hope this helps
> I think there is a link from another KPer there to for the same or similar pattern over on ravelry without the hairy bits


Thank you Swedenme.

Yeesh...sometimes a crowbar is needed to get information.

Here are the exact links...

The cactus:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139171-1.html

Notes on making the cactus:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-140270-1.html

~~~


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

knittoys said:


> I have so many favourites!


Darling, every one of them.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

This was my favorite this year. A moebious scarf - new technique, daisy stitch - a new stitch, Knit Picks Aloft - a new yarn. I'm a freak, I love to learn something new!

Pattern is here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-cowl-7[/quote]

Beautiful.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

bcleveland said:


> Just a small portion of mine this year....got behind due to illness.


Love your boot toppers/cuffs. Could you please direct me to the pattern. 
Thanks.


----------



## knittoys (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

I know! Aren't they special!! Love how lacey they are!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

This is probably my favourite creation from 2015


----------



## MertieP (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow,wow,wow...beautiful work&#128512;


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you! 


Swedenme said:


> I can see why Jessie is beautiful


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for your kind feedback. 


knittoys said:


> Very special, and wonderful workmanship! Just as well it is crocheted or I would be very tempted to make a Jessie for myself.


----------



## candicelegrange (Jul 20, 2013)

Persian Cat said:


> This is probably my favourite creation from 2015


He is gorgeous!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you !



candicelegrange said:


> He is gorgeous!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Persian Cat said:


> This is probably my favourite creation from 2015


Ahhhhhhh.....


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

candicelegrange said:


> This is my favourite creation of 2015 - Beagle and Bird. What has been your favourite?


I love how Snoopy and Woodstock turned out! So cool!


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Bcleveland......do you have the pattern link for the beautiful boot cuffs that you could share? My granddaughters would love them! Thanks.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Persian Cat said:


> This is probably my favourite creation from 2015


Adorable Teddy.

PERFECT yarn !!!

~~~


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you ! The yarn was from Yarn Paradise



KroSha said:


> Adorable Teddy.
> 
> PERFECT yarn !!!
> 
> ~~~


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

saukvillesu said:


> I loved doing the shawlette/poncho items and very happy with results. I just don't whether to keep at least one--or to gift them. Don't think I could recoup cost of yarn if I try to sell them, and I really don't want to do the Etsy/Ebay or craft show thing. So they sit in a box. I made 5 or more--some pictures are attached.


I just love the first two shawlette/ponchos - the colour of the second one is my preference though both of them are beautiful..... Thanks for posting...


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Persian Cat said:


> This is probably my favourite creation from 2015


He is huggable perfection!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> He is huggable perfection!


Thank you ! :thumbup:


----------

